# Favorite outing photos?



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just curious what your favorite photos are from past outings, they can be outdoor related or just some pics you took at the bar. Like these 

Every time I look at these I smile.


















I have plenty of others that I will load, but lets see some of everyone elses first!

The top photo is from the pheasant hunt a fe years back, and the bottom one is Kingfisher waiting tables in Ludington  Its a good thing I took a picture that night, otherwise I don't think I would have remembered.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

trout/salmon fun tournament held on the Sat. of Labor Day Weekend out of Manistee.

Enough Said.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Dang Steve, it's a bummer when you're out on a romantic sunset cruise and someone snaps a shot of you


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Yo Steve, Is that what they meany by "Motion of the ocean"?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Here's some from possibly the first St. Joe outing. While performing a recon mission at Barneys, we stopped for a bit to celibrate Spanky's birthday.:lol:










Dan with a gator piss chaser.:bloos:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Then there was the time we used the internet to exploit a small river that will remain nameless to protect the resource from further damage. As I recall this one was a good turnout.:lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's a couple!











Toto/Bill holding a "huge" coho that he brought in for Team Danno in the Manistee Labor Day Weekend tournament a few years ago. The fish extracted his revenge as noted by the broken rod Bill is holding.











Spanky gives a rubdown and tries to cool off an anxious Don as they sweat out the weigh-in at a Manistee Labor Day tourney a few years ago. They won by the way, for the second year in a row.











This is a favorite photo of mine. It comes from one of the Manistee fun tournaments and shows the glory of a Lake Michigan sunrise as we troll a few miles out into the lake waiting for the morning bite.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

quest, of all the people to start a thread like this. i got one but i will show restraint and not post it. albino sasquatch need i say more. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i wondered how long till someone brought that up!! come on johnny you know the pig roast favorite!!!!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

wild bill said:


> quest, of all the people to start a thread like this. i got one but i will show restraint and not post it. albino sasquatch need i say more. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I realized the next morning that of course that topic would be brought up.... didn't even think about it at the time I posted it though. DOH!



BTW, if that is your favorite photo I think you have some explaining to do with your wife


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks for that Timmy, especialy when my birthday is in Jan.

Nice pic steve, almost as good as the one I seen this sat! :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



wild bill said:


> quest, of all the people to start a thread like this. i got one but i will show restraint and not post it. albino sasquatch need i say more. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll bet the Albino Sasquatch was the first thought of _a lot_ of the folks at that Pig Roast.....  

One for the ages, for certain.....


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Here are a couple of pictures from past outings. I have listed the date, now it is up to you to figure out who and what and where.

#1









#3









#4









If you figure these out, I might dig up some more.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Those are easy Split... starting from the top.

Erik, Sean and Ralf on the White. 

2
Ralf and a State Trooper in Henning.. w/ Don in the background

3
Riverboy, Ralf, Gunrods son, Steinfishki (Tim) Chris, and on the right Gunrod.... Salmon outing in Baldwin.

4 Spanky, and someone I don't recognize on the Joe.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

#1 Mark was there too but hard to see.
#4 that is fishctchr (Dave)

#5
Okay John how about these. lol









#6
Leave out the where.









#7









#8


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

My only question is the guy in the top photo with the mask. Is that Chef?


Recognize this guy?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

John,

Your good. Isn't that the infamous Tim?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I think it's Chef.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

this looks like some kind of retirement club! :lol:


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey there Whit (and everyone else)

I'm still lurking around, I check in from time to time but don't have much to post since I've only made it out fishing.....ready? 3 TIMES IN 6 MONTHS. I guess this is the "real world" the parents talk about eh?? 

Just to give an update for anyone who cares, I did manage to graduate with a degree in journalism from MSU in December, and i've been working full time at the Flint Journal since January. I move to Hillsdale and start a full time job at the Hillsdale Daily News May 9. Not too many rivers down there, but a plethora of lakes to fish I suppose.

I could tell you more about whats going on in my personal life but I dont want to sound like Stelmon! :lol: Just kidding Dan.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Art,
It's great to hear from you.

So, they finally kicked ya outta MSU!!!............:lol: I was thinking that you were nearing your degree, especially since we hadn't seen you around much. I'd try and help you out with some creeks in the Hillsdale area that hold trout, but that is way out of any territory that I've ever fished.

I still have a couple of those ice fishing photos you sent and will use them when the opportunity arises.

By the way, now that you have your journalism degree and a job in the profession I don't want ya to be pickin' apart my writtin' stuff. Ya know how sensitive I am............:lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone recognize these outstanding gentleman? LOL I stole this one from Bills gallery.









This one is also from Bill gallery... got cake?









Or these folks with the fine ladies in the background?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Man these are great photos, and bring back some great memories. I will say, I have made some great friends through this site, and when the time comes, I will miss you a lot. But not to worry, my wife says I can come back every fall to do some itch scratching. Thanks for the memories guys.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

quest32a said:


> This one is also from Bill gallery... got cake?


I do, I DO!!!

This pic should be illegal. I was just telling my room mate about that night today. I still don't remember the cake though  :chillin: 

Who's got the sasquatch picture :lol: 

Talking about piggy roast, is there going to be a 4th addition???


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

A few of my top 10 trips!



















I'll never forget this day! My first day fishing with guys from this site which were shoeman, northern_outdoorsman, and Jnpcook. What a great day on the water. The picture is no big deal but the fun we had that day.









I have more pics but don't know where they are. Oh what fun times...


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll go with the theme for the most part and add a fishing outing pic.










Then, I'll add a couple pics from some pheasant outings that we always have room for. . .yes, even if you don't have a dog.  

Guess where the bird is?









The dogs dividing up the birds. :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

One more Lake Michigan sunset pic.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Stelmon, are you sure you were fising with Nothernoutdoorsman or fishing for him.....that guy is a fish!!!! Got the pleasure of hitting some local rivers with him and that guy is just a fanatic! :lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Good one


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Whatever happened to Don?? He used to be a major poster. Did he get three strikes?? :yikes: 

I always wonder about some of the guys who used to be around that you no longer hear from.

Just curious,

Scott


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Not exactly sure. It was either three strikes or he just left on his own. I know that there were some major differneces between him and some other memebers. It's too bad becuase he thought like a fish and IMHO he was very valuable to the community.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Where are all the pics of the fine outdoorswomen in deer skin bikinis? <----<<<


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I've posted my two favorites in the gallery.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Great thread John! Ray, the march madness/extreme float has to be one of the most memorable floats I've had. 18" of new snow, sub zero temps, Sean dropping his reel in the water, then getting his gloves wet trying to get it......and then there was that monster steelie taking me to school.....

Thanks for bringing back so many great memories......

Marc


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> Great thread John! Ray, the march madness/extreme float has to be one of the most memorable floats I've had. 18" of new snow, sub zero temps,
> Thanks for bringing back so many great memories......
> 
> Marc


Marc,
Do you rememer what the weather was like fishing that same river only a day or two before?.........Sunny and temps in the 60s. What a difference a day can make.

I remember that snow and how you guys went through a winter wonderland floating down the river.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

does anyone have pics from the spuds-n-suds outing at gino's this past year?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Toto holding a coho salmon and the rod that tiger of a fish broke as he landed it. This was from one of the early Manistee Labor Day Weekend events a few years ago












From last year's Crystal Lake Ice Fishing Outing..........Steely-head holding the first smelt he ever caught.












Dann09 at last year's Crystal Lake event and yes there is a perch on the end of his line.












The T.C. boys at Crystal Lake.












Spanky giving Capt. DonP a soothing rubdown as they both anxiously await the results of the Manistee Labor Day Weekend event a few years ago..........they won.........again.











The entire group of MS members at one of the Manistee Labor Day Weekend outings a few years ago. There are some GREAT guys in here.










Steve, the BossMan of MS is rarely seen in a photo. He's posing here after an outing that included himself, Gunrod, DryFly, and myself on the Big Manistee R. He's the guy that makes all of this possible.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Here are a few from the B4K WMFL Tourney.

They packed the place!










A couple of those good old boys Whit mentioned. 










Heck we even caught a few fish that day too!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

A couple from last years Brown Blast in St Joseph.

Steve's new boat graphics, check out Mark's body language in that pic. :lol:










Tom showing off his brown.










And of course the one that got away...










This picture has been around a bit too.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Then the league challenge outing on Lake Erie more than a couple years back now.

The brew crew chilling in the 100 degree heat.










Official sheephead weigh in, Steve didn't all those fish end up in your livewell?:lol:










And who could ever forget the winners, the sheep queens.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tim,
Where was that photo of Spanky taken?

Are there any photos from that famous night in the bowling alley in Whitehall, MI during the White Lake Steelhead Outing we had a few years ago?

I was never there, but know some of the antics from those outings at Henning are worth sharing. Shoeman and his rendition of the famous "Squirrel Monkey Man" was a hoot.


----------

